# Farewell to Bryn



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sadly we lost Bryn yesterday. 
He had developed tumours in the top and bottom jaw and starting to grow towards his eye socket.

After a detailed discussion with the vet I decided that I did not want Bryn to suffer or to become facially deformed which was just starting. Chewing was also already a problem and already his teeth were showing signs of spreading due to the flexing of the lower jaw.

He was still so good looking, fit and agile, which made the decision even harder. 
He really enjoyed the motorhoming life. We always said that it was his motorhome, we were just staff! 

We took him to the New Forest, his favourite place, for a picnic on Tuesday.

We will miss him so much.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

John & June,

Really sorry to hear this news   see you both soon.
You were right about him and his motorhome......except when he went on inspection duty in someone else's van  

Catherine & Steve x


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

John & June you have our sympathies, at least you were able to give Bryn dignity at the end.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

John and June

So sorry to hear about Bryn. You have our sympathy.

Sonja and Kevin.


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you. Its so so sad as they are a big part of the family its so hard to say goodbye 

Christine & Dougie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So sorry to read this, John and June. For what it's worth, I think you made the right decision. Our thoughts are with you.
Gerald


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I know from experience that making that final decision is one of the hardest you ever have too make. Given the circumstances it sounds like the best you ever made for the poor boy.

Think of all the good times and fun you all had together. There are many dogs out there that have never found a loving home, he was a lucky dog to have you both.

Stewart


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

So sorry to hear the news of bryn,he was a great character.i know you will miss him,but i am sure you have done whats right for him.love lin and pete.xx


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. It is a dreadful time for you both and our thoughts are with you. Just remember Bryn will have had a wonderful life with you and at the end of the day you have to do what is right for him. Remember the good times and the happiness he brought you. Our thoughts are with you.
Gillian and Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear this sad news John & June I know how much you both loved him.


Run free at the Bridge Bryn and try not to cause to much havoc up there

God Bless

Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

John and June

Sorry to hear the news of Bryn but you made the right but difficult decision. Run free Bryn with all your other motorhoming animal friends at Rainbow bridge.
Rich and Lin


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

John and June,

Gina and I were very sad to get this news.

He was always a very welcome visitor in our van.

God bless Bryn.

Alec


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to read of the sad news that Bryn has passed away. Thinking of you.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

so sorry to hear of your loss , never met you or him but its always sad when a faithful friend leaves. we are dreading the day its our old girls turn to leave.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

June and John

Just seen this post.

So very sorry to hear your sad news, we know you both loved Bryn 

so very much. Our thoughts are with you, looking forward to seeing 

you both soon.

Steve & Jo


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss

aldra


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

John and June
sorry to here about Bryn 


Peter & Eliz.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry for you loss. It sounds as though the very difficult decision you made was right for Bryn.
Run free at the bridge Bryn
Lesley


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear your sad news. Although it was the most difficult decision it was also the most compassionate.

Thinking of you both


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you every one for your kind and comforting messages and thoughts.

Its not been a good couple of days.

Making the decision was very, very hard. Living with the consequences is so much harder still.

I know Bryn formed special relationships with some of you, I was hoping to reform some of them next week at Hamble. Sadly too late.

You have all been so kind, many thanks.

John and June


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi John & June,

Very sorry to hear about the loss of Bryn. Eddie and I both had one of our dogs put to sleep due to tumours, which was not an easy decision, she was 13 and we know we done the right thing as she was starting to suffer and it would not have been fair on her. 

Our thoughts are with you both, remember the happy times, love Sandie & Ed x


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry to read about your loss John & June, you have made a very brave choice brought about by true devotion.
Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I just wanted to say how sorry I am.......my heart goes out to you as I know just how heartbreaking losing a much loved dog is, they are such a big part of the family. Love Nette xxxx


----------

